
Man hacks Tesla firmware, finds new model, has car remotely downgraded - uptown
http://arstechnica.com/cars/2016/03/man-hacks-tesla-firmware-finds-new-model-has-car-remotely-downgraded/
======
mcv
Punitive downgrades are worrisome. Good to see that Musk disagrees with what
happened, but some at Tesla seem to think this sort of thing is okay.

